# Some new foal pictures



## Aubrey715 (Feb 19, 2008)

The past couple days have been really nice so I took some new pictures of a couple of the fillys and thought i would share.

This first filly is a week and a half old, her sire is Sandhills Farm War Dance and her dam is a Rowdy bred mare.












Then this filly is 6 days old. Her sire is out of Hunt House Farms Medallion son and a Sids Rebel daughter. And her dam is out of Little Kings Black Velvet and out of a Ritchers Apache daughter.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 19, 2008)

Both are beautiful! The first one is too cute with her little white squiggle



Do they both have blue eyes?


----------



## Leeana (Feb 19, 2008)

Those are two beautiful fillys!!!


----------



## Mona (Feb 19, 2008)

They are both beautiful girls!


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 19, 2008)

Aubrey,

Congrats on BEAUTIFUL babies



)))

Keep posting pictures... I love seeing them !!

~Sandy


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 19, 2008)

Awwwdorable!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Feb 19, 2008)

You already know what I think of your babies ... G O R G E O U S


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 20, 2008)

If my first foal comes out looking anything like that I will be more then happy! Your fillies are so gorgeous!!! I think they will easily find their way to the showring!


----------



## wpsellwood (Feb 20, 2008)

Just as purdy as can be


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 20, 2008)

aw

so so cute.


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 20, 2008)

What little sweethearts!!

I love them!!


----------



## MyBarakah (Feb 21, 2008)

Such Gorgeous Girls!


----------



## Tony (Feb 21, 2008)

They really are gorgeous filies! Congratulations.


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 21, 2008)

VERY NICE!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 21, 2008)

Beautiful girls

I love seeing babies keep em coming


----------



## Aubrey715 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank You everybody for all the wonderful comments about these girls! I am extremely happy with both of them so far.



> Do they both have blue eyes?


Only the second filly has blue eyes. I really have no clue where they came from either, because neither parent has blue eyes. As somebody mentioned when i posted pictures when she was born, it must be a recessive gene.


----------

